# Can I see pictures of your whip holders



## carlenehorse (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking to buy my easy entry cart a whip holder and would love to see pictures of your whip holders attached to your carts. Where is the best place to mount them? My husband will mount it for me but I want to make sure it is out of the way.

If you have made your whip holder with pvc please show me this also. Any and all pictures will help.

Thanks Carlene


----------



## Mona (Oct 8, 2008)

This photo of my cart shows the whip holder on the right side of the "dash".


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Mona I appreciate the picture. I love that cart can it come and live with me in Orange, TX?





Anyone else with one mounted on a easy entry cart without a dash? I don't have a dash.

Carlene


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 9, 2008)

I tried to take a picture of mine, but the angle was wierd. I got it from Estate Horse Supply, where I bought my nice driving whip. I had bought a different holder from another company, and the whip stock would not fit in it, so I went back and ordered a holder from the whip company.

Mine is attached inside the shaft in front of the singletree on my Jerald runabout.

I didn't think about every whip not fitting into every holder. You might want to think about getting your holder from the same place you get your whip.

Mine is black.


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for trying Marsha.

Carlene


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 10, 2008)

I find the best place to put them is on the right hand side near the seat. When they're up by the dash or shafts you have to lean forward (putting weight on the horse's back) to get it out or put it away and you can't get to it in a hurry without putting yourself off-balance. Also, if you go to hop out of the cart you may find your reins caught temporarily on the whip if the holder is in front of your exit point.

Here's a picture of my Edgeman easy entry where you can see the whip holder on the right.






The one on my Bellcrown screws into the bottom of the seat board on the right hand side, you can see it in this photo from the first week I had the cart. It's the black tube above the wheel and just in front of the seat. Very convenient, very low profile.










Leia


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Leia that is a wonderful idea I didn't even think of that.

Carlene


----------

